# [Free] Word Games Pack for Kindle Fire - Free 5 Word Games in 1 App



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Word Games Pack for Kindle Fire is now available for free.

There are 5 Word Games - Word Search, Kriss Kross, Quote Falls, Hangman, Speed Words.

Please Note: The App allows for in-app purchases. If you don't want IN-App Purchases you can disable them from your Kindle Fire App Store's Settings Page.

Note: Instead of IAP you can buy the Paid Version for $1.



Each of the 5 games is fun and has lots of options, hints, categories, and settings. Some of the games have trophies. Most of the games have Stats.

Word Search.



Hangman.



Quote Falls



Kriss Kross



Speed Words



Please try Word Games Pack - We're confident you'll enjoy it.


----------

